# Six things to know about the Timberwolves



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=17475#ixzz11JZp2OeP*


> *1. Kurt Rambis Does NOT Run The Triangle Offense*
> While Rambis has implemented some of the philosophies of the triangle into his offensive system, saying that he runs the triangle is a bit disingenuous.
> 
> What Rambis has done is take bits and pieces of similar offensive systems and roll them into one, producing an offense which is, first and foremost, looking for opportunities to get out on the break and create easy buckets in transition.
> ...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Kahn must've wrote this himself.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, I'm telling y'all... People are sleeping on Minnesota this year.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Johnson sounds a whole lot like Marion.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

While I dunno about 'sleeping', but they'll suprise some people. They have a lot of talent. If Beasley can become who I think he can - that will be a steal for them.

Flynn/Johnson/Beasley/Love is a talented quartet - we'll see what Darko can bring too, which could be very interesting. Believe it or not, given 30 minutes he could actually probably put up 11 and 8 with a couple dimes and blocks here and there.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I like what Minny has done with this team, and its an exciting young core..dunno if they'll ever actually amount to anything than an exciting team missing the playoffs year after year though.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Beasley was in the 2008 draft, of course.

I don't know what this team will do. I always have some hope, if Milwaukee, Toronto, Memphis, Charlotte, etc. can make the playoffs or win 40. Golden State 2-3 years ago. We don't need more picks from 4 to 15. 

Trade the TPE.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

They'd be fine in the East... maybe a contender for the 8th seed. In the West? They won't be very competitive.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

We'll see.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

What they say sounds pretty accurate to me. They looked competitive IN Boston last night, and should've won the game. They have a ton of height and versatility with 4 white guys all around 7', but they're not your usual stiffs that you'd expect by looking at them. Of course with Flynn out and Ridnour playing that changes the team, and Ridnour was obviously their weak link last night. Their strengths are their forwards, Love, Beasley and maybe Johnson. Darko's 2.3 blocks per game is pretty key. They could really use another shot blocker IMO. 

Where Khan really screwed the pooch though was drafting Rubio and Flynn at 5 & 6. Stephen Curry would've been a better pick, obviously, and they missed out on 2 of the other few players that were worth taking in Harden and Griffen.


----------

